# small grooves



## anon125 (Oct 2, 2011)

my first router is in the mail.
it has a 1/2 inch and i assume a 1/4 adapter.
what do i use to make a 2mm or 3mm groove?
it is for the glass on a shadow box.
thanks all
it wont let new to forums post links so...

sears.ca

craftsman-md-router-router-table-combo

CRAFTSMAN®/MD Router & Router Table Combo -


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

anon125 said:


> my first router is in the mail.
> it has a 1/2 inch and i assume a 1/4 adapter.
> what do i use to make a 2mm or 3mm groove?
> it is for the glass on a shadow box.
> ...


Hi - either a slot cutter or a straight bit will work fine, depending on the orientation of the stock you prefer. I assume you have access to metric bits, not exactly common on this side of the pond(s).


----------



## anon125 (Oct 2, 2011)

so they make a cutter smaller than the shank?
thanks


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

anon125 said:


> so they make a cutter smaller than the shank?
> thanks


MLCS Straight Router Bits


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Try having a look for bits at Lee Valley and Elite. Both are in Canada which should mean cheaper shipping. I think Elite is free after $50 worth. I haven't used Elite but I hear they are good. I have some Lee Valley bits and they are a very good compromise between price and quality. You may have to approximate what you need in an Imperial size. 
You also might be able to find the metric sizes easy on ebay. I saw lots of bits for sale from Hong Kong and cheap. Not likely high quality but even many cheap bits will do a decent job these days.


----------



## anon125 (Oct 2, 2011)

thanks for your help


----------



## rvhink (Oct 4, 2011)

Anyone know where I might find a 1/16" straight bit with a 1/4" cutting depth and shank?


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

rvhink said:


> Anyone know where I might find a 1/16" straight bit with a 1/4" cutting depth and shank?


Google it. Like this: (1/16 inch router bit) Without the parentheses of course. I did notice Amazon has one from Freud and I am sure you can find others. I would think something that small would break very easy in anything except Balsa Wood or refrigerated butter.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

rvhink said:


> Anyone know where I might find a 1/16" straight bit with a 1/4" cutting depth and shank?


Hi Robert - welcome to the forum
You might try here:
STEWMAC.COM : Carbide Downcut Inlay Router Bits

These are 1/8" shank but they also offer a 1/4" to 1/8" collet adapter. These are also 3/16" depth of cut but I'm sure they will break before you get near that. A 1/4" cut will likely take about 3 passes anyway. 
I'm pretty sure I've seen them in 1/4" shank also but can't herd enough brain cells together at the moment to remember where. 
As Ken alluded to, may want to consider the quantity discount pricing:fie:


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

Try this one.
Small Straight Bits - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## rvhink (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks guys....this forum is the absolute best. I've gotten a lot of helpful feedback from some very nice people...thanks very much!!!


----------

